# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Erdemir'in Satışı

## atoybil

ERDEMİRğİN SATIşI 

ATO BAşKANI AYGüN: ğSAYIN BAşBAKANIM. ERDEMİRğİN ESKİ ORTAĞI DEĞİL, HALEN ORTAĞIYIZ. KAMU HİSSELERİ SATILSA DAHİ ORTAK OLARAK KALACAĞIZ 

HüKüMET (BEN SATACAĞIM) DİYEBİLİR. BİZ DE (TAMAM SATIN DA YABANCILARA SATMAYIN) DEME HAKKINI KULLANIRIZ. 

KONUşAN TüRKİYE, SUSAN TüRKİYEğDEN İYİDİR. SİVİL TOPLUM üRGüTLERİNİN YOL GüSTERİCİ, ELEşTİREL YAKLAşIMLARI BU şEKİLDE POLEMİK KONUSU YAPILIRSA BUNDAN EN BüYüK ZARARI DEMOKRASI GüRüR. 

Ankara Ticaret Odası (ATO) Başkanı Sinan Aygün, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğın dün Ak Parti Meclis Gurubunğda yaptığı konuşmada, ğGeçmişte Erdemirğin ortağı olan sivil toplum örgütü şimdi özelleştirilmesine karşığ şeklindeki açıklamasının muhatabının Ankara Ticaret Odası olduğunu belirterek, ğSayın Başbakan bizi kastediyor. Ancak eksik bilgiye sahipğ dedi. 

Konuya ilişkin yaptığı yazılı açıklamada Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğın meclis grubunda yaptığı konuşmayı hatırlatan Aygün, Başbakanğın ğGeçenlerde bir sivil toplum örgütünün başında bulunan bir zat televizyon kanallarında açıklama yapıyor. üzelleştirmeden yanayım ama Erdemirğin özelleştirilmesine karşıyım diyor. Bir araştırıyorsunuz, geçmişte Erdemirğin ortaklarından biri olduğu ortaya çıkıyorğ şeklindeki sözlerinin düzeltilmeye muhtaç olduğunu söyledi. 

ATOğnun Erdemirğin kuruluşunda yüzde 25 hisse ile kurucu ortak olarak yer aldığını, ancak aradan geçen süre içerisinde bu hisse oranının giderek azaldığını kaydeden Aygün, ğAnkara Ticaret Odası Erdemirğin eski ortağı değil, halen ortağıdır. Erdemirğdeki kamu hisseleri kime satılırsa satılsın ortağı olarak ta kalacaktırğ şeklinde konuştu. Aygün sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü: 

Ankara Ticaret Odası Erdemirğde 45 yıldır vardır. Bu yeni bir bilgi değildir. Bunun bilinmemesi eksik bilgidir. 3 yıl önceye kadar da Erdemirğin yönetiminde yer almıştır. Hükümet değişikliği olduğunda Ankara Ticaret Odasığnın yönetim kurulu üyeliği elinden alınmış, yerine Başbakan Yardımcısı Abdullatif şenerğin kardeşi getirilmiştir. Bir özel sektör işletmesine siyaset müdahale etmiştir. Biz, çeşitli vesilelerle Erdemirğin satışına ortak olarak karşı olduğumuzu açıklıyoruz. Bunun eleştirilecek bir yanı olmamalıdır. Hükümet (ben satacağım) diyebilir. Biz de (Tamam satın da yabancılara satmayın) deme hakkını kullanırız. Buna hükümetin tahammül göstermesi gerekir. Konuşan Türkiye, susan Türkiyeğden iyidir. Sivil Toplum ürgütlerinin yol gösterici, eleştirel yaklaşımları bu şekilde polemik konusu yapılırsa bundan en büyük zararı demokrası görür. Biz diyoruz ki, Erdemir ille satılacaksa yerli sermayeye satılsın. Mehmetğin yerine Hans, George tercih edilmesin. Mesele bu kadar nettir.

----------

